# looking for a good hunting rifle.



## msmith14 (Aug 2, 2011)

When I bough my first air gun I did not have much experience with them at all so I bought a gamo big cat in .177 cal. and I realized it was not the best of quality. It shot pretty good groups at around 10 and 25 yards, but any thing farther than that it seemed like the pellets are traveling so fast they lose control just after 25 yards going from 1 inch groups at 25 yards to 6 inch groups at 35 yards with any pellets I tried. That is when I realized its not all about the high feet per second (and that gamo is not as good as they advertise it to be). So I was wondering if any one could name off a few .22 cal. air rifles that I can humanly take rabbits and squirrels up to 40 yards in the 250-300 dollar range? Also what are some good brands I can trust?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahh...sounds like you are the perfect canidate for a Benjamin Discovery. The gun itself is $249 at Pyramyd Air. I assume, however, that you don't have a pump. The gun and the pump together are $379. A little out of your stated price range, but it will consistently make head shots on squirrels out to 50 or 60 yards if you do your part. http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-discovery-air-rifle.shtml

The Discovery has the advantage that it has a very easy learning curve. If you haven't had much experience with spring guns, it will probably take you quite a bit of time to get the hang of it.

If you have become pretty good with your Big Cat, you might consider getting a RWS 34 or one of its variants. They start at $216 with a synthetic stock or $219 for wood. http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-air-rifle.shtml

Hope this helps!

P.S. STAY AWAY FROM GAMO FROM NOW ON!!! lol


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out Pyramyd Air's price on the Tech Force 89. One hard shooting rifle that will do what you want. Chinese and one of the better ones you will find.
Add a scope to the package and you can do some damage to the bunnies.


----------



## msmith14 (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats the range like on the RWS 34? is it similar to the benjamin discovery's?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

First off, I own 2 Gamos that I will put up against either of my RWS springers ANY DAY OF THE WEEK. Spring air piston rifles are NOT as easy to shoot as some people think! They require attention to how you mount them to your shoulder and how you even hold the fore grip. Proper trigger squeeze is also very important. Many springers are also VERY PELLET SENSITIVE, in that they may only like to shoot one or two brands/types of pellets well and the weight of the pellet will have a huge factor on accuray and efficiency and even wear and tear on a springer rifle. My Big Cat will print less than 1/4" at 20 yards and I can hit pop cans consistantly out to 80 yards with no wind with Gamo ultra mag pellets, Beeman Crows, and Predator Polymer Tips. I am in the process of picking up a PCP but don't for one second let anybody tell you you have to go out and get one just because they have one! Get a decent springer, LEARN TO SHOOT IT, and go have a ball. :thumb:


----------



## Shadow Fox (Nov 15, 2011)

msmith14 said:


> When I bough my first air gun I did not have much experience with them at all so I bought a gamo big cat in .177 cal. and I realized it was not the best of quality. It shot pretty good groups at around 10 and 25 yards, but any thing farther than that it seemed like the pellets are traveling so fast they lose control just after 25 yards going from 1 inch groups at 25 yards to 6 inch groups at 35 yards with any pellets I tried. That is when I realized its not all about the high feet per second (and that gamo is not as good as they advertise it to be). So I was wondering if any one could name off a few .22 cal. air rifles that I can humanly take rabbits and squirrels up to 40 yards in the 250-300 dollar range? Also what are some good brands I can trust?


 i must disagree i have a gamo shadow fox and a 35 yards i group 8 out of 10 in a dime and that is al the time and it does make a difference what kind of pellet you use. as far as hunting me and a few friends use them for hunting in one of our old city parks that has been closed down due to crime. it seems to be the best place to squirrel hunt in memphis. i'm 48 and have been air rifle hunting for several years now it's a lot more fun and a lot cheeper. go to bass pro and stay away from pyrimid and air gun depot online they are a big rip off


----------

